# MilSpex



## RHFC_piper (28 Feb 2008)

I've searched and searched... here, google, everywhere... and I can't seem to find any digital foot print for this company.    I haven't even been able to find any analog info about this company (Phone number, address, etc.).   I know they exist, we all use their gear; boot band, FMP covers, belts, tote bags, etc.
The most I've found on them is this website... which is "under construction" and provides no contact information...  I even searched for the owner of the site via allwhois.com (and InterNIC.com and it came up with no contact information for the owner.  Even when I searched eNom.com (the company which registered the domain) it come up with nothing.  

Anyway, most of this stuff can be purchased via 3rd party, I know, but I'm looking for a direct supplier for my units Regimental Kit shop... and most 3rd party companies are hesitant to provide info about their suppliers...  as well, most 3rd party companies I've contacted were unable to give any kind of discount for mass orders.  I'd rather deal with the supplier directly, which is the way I order just about everything else for the Kit shop (Stealth Suits, softie jackets, etc.), as they usually have a wholesale price for large quantity orders.

What I'm looking for, specifically, is boot band; the wide, velcro ones and the twisty metal hook ones... and milspex makes both.






I've asked around to see if I could get this style of boot band made; I could, but not even close to the price I could just by them for off the shelf.


Anyway, if anyone here has any idea how to get a hold of this company, or contact information for a supplier of similar products, I would greatly appreciate any input.


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Feb 2008)

Looking at:
http://supertalk.superfuture.com/showthread.php?t=24057

All shipped from Japan


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Feb 2008)

Your local CANEX carries these items, but you can also get them for a slightly higher price from the Temple of Wheelers  ;D


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Feb 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> What I'm looking for, specifically, is boot band; the wide, velcro ones and the twisty metal hook ones... and milspex makes both.



The wide velcro ones can be purchased from many Dollar-type stores - 2 for $1. IMHO, these are superior to the MilSpex because the velcro strips are more durable.


----------



## RHFC_piper (28 Feb 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Looking at:
> http://supertalk.superfuture.com/showthread.php?t=24057
> 
> All shipped from Japan



Thanks for the direction...  I was hoping this was a little more local, but oh well..




			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Your local CANEX carries these items, but you can also get them for a slightly higher price from the Temple of Wheelers  ;D



Unfortunately, my 'local' canex is either Bordon or Meaford... 2 1/2 h one way from Kitchener...  And, as I noted about 3rd party distributors; Higher prices, no discounts... and they're not quick to share info about their suppliers... 

I've tried both sources to no avail.   This is why I'm looking for the company who produces these products to order from directly.

Thanks, though. 




			
				Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> The wide velcro ones can be purchased from many Dollar-type stores - 2 for $1.




Again referencing the noted 3rd party vendors; No deals, no quantity sales.   If they're selling them for $0.50 per, I could potentially buy them for much cheaper from the same supplier and thus sell them to the troops for less... the kit shop isn't in it for the money.   And as for buying them directly from a dollar store... No dice... they tend to say 'no' to bulk buys like that... or they just don't have the volume I need. And like all other 3rd party distributors; they aren't quick to reveal their sources.


----------



## riggermade (28 Feb 2008)

Sent a PM


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Feb 2008)

Talk to Matt maybe he can swing you a deal.


----------



## Neill McKay (28 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Your local CANEX carries these items, but you can also get them for a slightly higher price from the Temple of Wheelers  ;D



I first noticed the Mil-Spex brand when I was looking for a Wheeler's product -- FMP or something -- at the Canex in Esquimalt.  There was no Wheeler's anything to be found, just this Mil-Spex stuff.  I e-mailed Wheeler's to ask about it, since this was the first time I'd ever been in a Canex and not found piles of Wheeler's kit.  Mark Wheeler wrote back and explained that Canex had almost his entire product line copied and manufactured offshore, and he no longer deals with them.

So, in fact, what you're buying at Canex now isn't the same as what Wheeler will sell you.  Of those I've seen side-by-side, the Mil-Spex products are made of cheaper materials and I assume they don't come with any sort of warranty as Wheeler's stuff does.


----------



## army outfitters (17 Mar 2008)

I know a secret but I wont tell sorry. Anywho I supply these to the RCR kit shop but far better quality then the milspex stuff. And a few other kits shops now that I think about it. Anyways if you would like them you can send me an email or contact me via my website at www.armyoutfitters.ca
regards
Dave


----------



## sam305 (17 Mar 2008)

Most kit you found in Canex "mil Spec" are a carcajoux creatings the web site is www.carcajoux.com if i'm not wrong but they only make cadpat temp for the canex... you have lots of good supplier other than CP, look at drop zone, ice tacticals, other good gear web site are  www.sealactiongear.com and www.camstickcanada.com too

have fun


----------



## cadettrooper (21 Mar 2008)

Heres the link for the Cadpat Canex Gear:
http://www.confectionscarcajou.com


----------



## WPJ (17 Apr 2014)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> I first noticed the Mil-Spex brand when I was looking for a Wheeler's product -- FMP or something -- at the Canex in Esquimalt.  There was no Wheeler's anything to be found, just this Mil-Spex stuff.  I e-mailed Wheeler's to ask about it, since this was the first time I'd ever been in a Canex and not found piles of Wheeler's kit.  Mark Wheeler wrote back and explained that Canex had almost his entire product line copied and manufactured offshore, and he no longer deals with them.
> 
> So, in fact, what you're buying at Canex now isn't the same as what Wheeler will sell you.  Of those I've seen side-by-side, the Mil-Spex products are made of cheaper materials and I assume they don't come with any sort of warranty as Wheeler's stuff does.



Wow, old post but ya looks like a lot of CPGear knock offs on there site. That's too bad as they seem to make a fairly good product.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Apr 2014)

WPJ said:
			
		

> Wow, old post but ya looks like a lot of CPGear knock offs on there site. That's too bad as they seem to make a fairly good product.



Stop necrcoposting all over the forums. No more warnings. I've had enough complaints.

---Staff---


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2014)

IMHO MILSPEX stuff is junk, CANEX carries it cause it's cheap...and sells well when courses are confined to base.....


----------

